# LED tubes for fluorescent replacement - plug/play vs rewire



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Hello all

Saw some T8 LED tubes at HD. There are 2 types - plug and play and re-wire. The re-wire bypasses the ballast. The plug/play does not. On the plug/play package is a label that says not all ballasts are compatible with the replacement LED tube. 

Has anyone used either or both of these? I used my last T8 fluorescent that was in my inventory, and would like to migrate to LED if the retrofit is painless.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

I researched them for my barn lighting. Really wanted to use LED, but couldn't justify the cost. You will need many more LED fixtures to get the same light output, and the payback was years even if I ran them all day every day. With the amount of use I expect, they would never break even. LEDs may last a long time, but their light output is low, then it drops off further. 

I like LEDs in general, but I don't think they are suitable replacement for T8s for most applications.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Mucho info here:
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?s=5b7af23a5afbaef1acf079228ebaaa8e&t=278420


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks crawfish. Sounds like the next generation of LED technology is needed before a good T8 substitute is available.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Exactly. Performance keeps improving and prices keep dropping. I think in three to five years it will be a much different picture.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I changed some out in the basement and out in the garage. Plug and play. Much more light output than the old floro's. Got them on sale at HD and Menards. Some fixtures I got one LED and one floro. With much more light.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I bought these online, $25 on sale and they put out a lot of light. Only needed half what I thought in the pole barn. Put a couple in the garage and a couple in the basement.

http://www.ruralking.com/4-led-shoplight-4500-lumen.html


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

No experience with the plug and play ones, but one of my companies subsidiaries is a LED flo-tube replacement manufacturer here in Troy, MI called Toggled: www.toggled.com. 100% designed and assembled here in MI. We source some materials from other countries, but only so we can keep our cost reasonable. 

The LED tube replacements are still a few years behind bulbs, but you don't buy them if you're looking to do a project on a budget. Most companies/consumers buy the t8 LED tubes as a long-term, low maintenance investment and larger part of a 'green story' and/or tax incentives. They can be purchased at HD and also on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/l/9467322011

Our t8 replacements require fairly simply rewiring of the ballast, but nothing an experienced DIYer couldn't handle.

Of course the initial cost isn't peanuts compared to traditional flo tubes, but there are numerous other advantages to LED: virtually instant on, little to no 'warm up' period, very even light distribution (partly dependent on your ballast), no flickering EVER, infinitely easier to handle and less fragile than gas-filled glass tubes, infinitely more recyclable versus traditional flo tubes (almost every component in a high quality LED tube can be recycled), virtually NO maintenance on the tubes themselves (your ballast is likey to fail before the tube does), 10+ year lifespan, EXTREMELY energy efficient...

So IMO you don't approach LED flo-tube replacement as a penny-pinching project. If that's the point just go buy a few dozen of the cheapest flo tubes you can find and be done with it. LED is a longer term investment and has a VERY strong green component/story to it. My .02 cents...


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks d_rek.

I would go with LEDs for the energy cost reduction. Light output and quality (color) would need to be equal or better vs flo tubes. Warm up isn't a factor for me. Flicker and hum are annoying, but it just means it's time for a new ballast which is not a big deal. I just did one in the garage this summer.

Investment cost doesn't play a big factor for me, because they are down to prices that are not too much higher than flo tubes. 

Not a fan of rewiring/bypassing ballasts to get LED capability, although I have replaced ballasts and have the skills. I don't like the idea of a hybrid bulb/fixture and potential reliability issues down the road that would defeat the cost savings of lower energy consumption. 

So for now I will sit on the sidelines and buy my 2-3 replacement flo tubes per year until LEDs are a clear cut advantage in all respects.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

I replaced a couple thousand fluorescent T8's with lower wattage LED'S last year in the building that I work in. Looking at a 2 year payback and brighter light with less wattage. Used 2-4000k led lamps in place of 3-3500k fluorescent lamps.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

notmuchtime thanks for the comment. Did you re-wire the ballasts, or use LEDs that were plug-and-play? What brand LED tube did you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

We rewired to eliminate the ballast. I don't think the manufacturer of the LED'S sells retail but I'll post all the info on Monday when I get back to the office. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks notmuchtime!


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

This is what we replaced: Removed @ 3000 Sylvania F032/835/ECO Octron Fluorescent lamps (3 per fixture plus the ballast) and replace with @ 2000 (2 per fixture) OptimalLED 8813NX1510W40 lamps.
So we removed 96 watts of lamps plus the ballast and replaced with 30 watts of lamps and bluer (daylight) light.


----------

